# Transition from puppy to adult food



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Lola's diet with her breeder was in the morning wellness puppy kibble and at night wellness puppy can and kibble mixed. I had Sasha on homecooked so eventually Lola wouldnt eat her kibble and can mix and would go for Sasha's food. So I started to switch her over to homecooked meals. That didnt go well becasue when I put in the supplements she wont eat! So I tryed going back to wellness and of course she wont eat it. The vet told me she is old enough to be switched to commercial adult food (she will be 1 sept 20). For the past week or so they have both been on Weruva can and she seems to like it although she pretty much only eats when I hand feed her. Lola is an extremely spoiled furbaby!!!! 

OK, So my question is does Weruva have enough nutrience for her?? According to the feeding instructions. I should be feeding her about 4.5 ozs a day.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry, I'm not an expert on feeding...and I forget if Weruva is supposed to be mixed with kibble. I know it's human grade food...what does it say on the label? I've been feeding Dr. Harvey's and they all eat it very well. ....but I must say I do have a picky eater too. I used to worry about Abbey when she was younger, but I don't anymore. I free feed kibble in a bowl all day so she can eat when she's in the mood. And I give her a tiny amount of the Dr. Harvey's because I'm tired of throwing it away or keeping guard from the other "piggies" who will steal it. 

Is your pup a tiny dog? If so, you'll probably want to keep hand feeding her, but that gets old quickly.....:w00t: good luck.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

On occasion, throughout Pepper's life, I've had to hand feed her...it does get old quickly, but she will sometimes skip an entire day of eating when she just doesn't "feel like it."...Ugh.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, the Weruva canned food is balanced and is fine to feed exclusively. If you are fine with feeding just the Weruva, then go for it! It is one of the highest quality canned foods available and is better than feeding any dry kibble. My only complaint about Weruva is the lack of protein choices...almost all of the varieties are chicken or a mix of chicken and another protein. I would love to see a wider variety as I prefer to rotate protein sources on a healthy dog every month or two.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

It says its for adult maintence. So I think its a complete diet. She is about 4.4 lbs. Yea that is my biggest issue also I cant leave any food out becuase Sasha will eat it all within seconds. Sasha has already gained a pound since Lola's arrival. 




The A Team said:


> Sorry, I'm not an expert on feeding...and I forget if Weruva is supposed to be mixed with kibble. I know it's human grade food...what does it say on the label? I've been feeding Dr. Harvey's and they all eat it very well. ....but I must say I do have a picky eater too. I used to worry about Abbey when she was younger, but I don't anymore. I free feed kibble in a bowl all day so she can eat when she's in the mood. And I give her a tiny amount of the Dr. Harvey's because I'm tired of throwing it away or keeping guard from the other "piggies" who will steal it.
> 
> Is your pup a tiny dog? If so, you'll probably want to keep hand feeding her, but that gets old quickly.....:w00t: good luck.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes! I know tell me about it. I work part time and its brutal to get Lola to eat before I head for work! She doesnt like eating right when she wakes up. She really is a lil Princess!!!!!



almitra said:


> On occasion, throughout Pepper's life, I've had to hand feed her...it does get old quickly, but she will sometimes skip an entire day of eating when she just doesn't "feel like it."...Ugh.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> Yes, the Weruva canned food is balanced and is fine to feed exclusively. If you are fine with feeding just the Weruva, then go for it! It is one of the highest quality canned foods available and is better than feeding any dry kibble. My only complaint about Weruva is the lack of protein choices...almost all of the varieties are chicken or a mix of chicken and another protein. I would love to see a wider variety as I prefer to rotate protein sources on a healthy dog every month or two.


Yes you are right. Even the ones with other proteins are still mainly chicken. The tuna and paella cans are to smelly! I usually dont buy those. I bought a bag of stella & chewy's Duck Duck Goose because in the past Ive have fed Weruva and they have grown bored of it. Im just not to sure how to incorporate it. I was thinking maybe weruva in the am and S&C at night? Ive never fed dehydrated before.


----------

